# Arklow Shipping



## walkonthewildside

Hello all was with Arklow in the 80's and have been trying to track down some old shipmates. Its a bit of a long list but here goes.
*Paul Jones*, sailed with him on the Murrell where he was mate and relief Captain. *Gary Pertini*, *Trevor Chalk* ( Chalky) from Grimsby think was on the View and Murrell with him. Alan Wall from Cardiff View or Glenn, *John McCooey* from Dundalk engineer, *Squeezebox* Captain on the Glen, *Miley Canavan* from Wexford, The Glen, *The Howler* from Arklow (*Brendan Coughlin?} **Paddy Murphy* from Ringsend. *Danny Lyons* The cook from Skerries. *Robert and Adrian* Cynthia June and Glen. *Ken McCarthy* from cork who joined us on the Murrell when he was about 17. For work experience as a cadet. While the rest of his fellow students had gone to ships sailing to exotic lands, Ken was sent to us because he was a messer. 
He joined us on the Murrell ( the worst ship in the Arklow Fleet at the time, even though I loved it and stayed on it till the day she was handed over). He arrived with two ladies he had aquired on the way in the divine states of drunkeness and asks the Captain "Where is me Cabin. This was answered with the finest use of expletives I have heard lol.
Ken was a great character would love to know where he is now.
Lastly, sorry went off on a tangent there..... *Dick* from Salford, Cook on the Bridge? and his mate *Ray* from Cork.
Any help?


----------



## skiboo

ken mc carthy sailed mte with me on freedom 1998/1999 and went on to become master skiboo master


----------



## Robert Hilton

*Arklow*

I am "Squeezebox" or Robert Hilton. Soon to be 73 I'm still getting dug up, for which I feel truly lucky.


----------



## beedeesea

Was enquiring as to who the Brendan Coughlin was that you mentioned, but no one seemed to know the name. Wouldn't have been Brendan Coburn, would it?

Brian


----------



## jim egan

*Murrell.*



walkonthewildside said:


> Hello all was with Arklow in the 80's and have been trying to track down some old shipmates. Its a bit of a long list but here goes.
> *Paul Jones*, sailed with him on the Murrell where he was mate and relief Captain. *Gary Pertini*, *Trevor Chalk* ( Chalky) from Grimsby think was on the View and Murrell with him. Alan Wall from Cardiff View or Glenn, *John McCooey* from Dundalk engineer, *Squeezebox* Captain on the Glen, *Miley Canavan* from Wexford, The Glen, *The Howler* from Arklow (*Brendan Coughlin?} **Paddy Murphy* from Ringsend. *Danny Lyons* The cook from Skerries. *Robert and Adrian* Cynthia June and Glen. *Ken McCarthy* from cork who joined us on the Murrell when he was about 17. For work experience as a cadet. While the rest of his fellow students had gone to ships sailing to exotic lands, Ken was sent to us because he was a messer.
> He joined us on the Murrell ( the worst ship in the Arklow Fleet at the time, even though I loved it and stayed on it till the day she was handed over). He arrived with two ladies he had aquired on the way in the divine states of drunkeness and asks the Captain "Where is me Cabin. This was answered with the finest use of expletives I have heard lol.
> Ken was a great character would love to know where he is now.
> Lastly, sorry went off on a tangent there..... *Dick* from Salford, Cook on the Bridge? and his mate *Ray* from Cork.
> Any help?


Hi. I was mate on Murrell in Dublin when handed over to Denholm of Kirkwall. Date i cannot remember must check DisBook. Have a photo of an old AB from Arklow taken at xmas time


----------



## walkonthewildside

jim egan said:


> Hi. I was mate on Murrell in Dublin when handed over to Denholm of Kirkwall. Date i cannot remember must check DisBook. Have a photo of an old AB from Arklow taken at xmas time


Hi Jim, I must have sailed with you. I was a deckie on the Murrell when she was sold. Did you have a son working on the hoo boats at the time?


----------



## walkonthewildside

beedeesea said:


> Was enquiring as to who the Brendan Coughlin was that you mentioned, but no one seemed to know the name. Wouldn't have been Brendan Coburn, would it?
> 
> Brian


Possibly also know as " The Howler"


----------



## jim egan

Hi, sorry took so long just gave it a miss for a while. Yes son Craige on Hoo boats and Paddy Murphy (ringsend) Murell with me cant mind others. Paul Dodge Skipper from Plymouth way if i mind right. Regards Jim


----------



## jim egan

Hi Robert, i never sailed with you but met you on a few occasions while on the Alice PG and Emily PG. Sailed with a very good friend now passed away Malcolm Crum as mate. Regards Jim Egan


----------



## skiboo

*arklow shipping*

jim sorry to hear about Malcolm he was a great character any h way how are you keeping rgds Robert angus


----------



## Mikey Hall

Whatever happened to Bill Brickley?

Mike


----------



## Robert Hilton

Mikey Hall said:


> Whatever happened to Bill Brickley?
> 
> Mike


I heard he died quite a few years ago. Peter McKenna told me. I worked for Peter on the Eastfern, formerly Reggie Tyrrell's old ship, the Arklow Castle, I think, or was she the Manor?


----------



## skiboo

*arklow shipping*

bob Robert reggie Tyrell was the arklow abbey the manor was one the bridge went up and down skiboo


----------



## Robert Hilton

skiboo said:


> bob Robert reggie Tyrell was the arklow abbey the manor was one the bridge went up and down skiboo


Thanks for that. My excuse for muddle is that I never set it down in my mind in the first place. My memories are usually accurate, but won't last for ever.


----------



## jim egan

Hi yes my son Craige on Hoo boats. Now crane driver on Dive support v/l in gulf of Mexico. Pat Murphy from Ringsend was o/b canny mind the old guy from Arklow great bunch. Jim


----------



## dannykelliher08

Hi, im looking for old ship mates from the arklow fleet also, i was on the bay, faith, inisheer and valley from 98 till 2001, earnie kinch off the faith if anyone could help


----------



## john dodd

Hiya Lads I was with Arklow shipping from '01- '04 I was on the ' Moor a while with Larry the Mate, also the 'Spray, 'Valour, 'Faith and 'Freedom all happy ships and wish I was still young enough to sail on them. Also sailed with Ernie on the Faith, a good Man, had his Wife with Him, they lived in Runcorn. Happy days indeed. J. Dodd.


----------



## dannykelliher08

john dodd said:


> Hiya Lads I was with Arklow shipping from '01- '04 I was on the ' Moor a while with Larry the Mate, also the 'Spray, 'Valour, 'Faith and 'Freedom all happy ships and wish I was still young enough to sail on them. Also sailed with Ernie on the Faith, a good Man, had his Wife with Him, they lived in Runcorn. Happy days indeed. J. Dodd.


Ernie and may, great people, took me under his wing when i was just starting out, i was in the valley with ken gutridge if you no him, another good chap


----------



## john dodd

Hiya Dan, It was Ken Gutteridge who encouraged me to join Arklow, I was on a car carrier called "Seki Pine" in Setubal, the 'Valley was tied up behind us and I went onboard looking for Andy Dwyer Ken was having an early morning brew, He told me that he knew Andy but was'nt aboard, but if I ever needed a job as A.B. to contact Roger in the office, which I did later, and led to a few happy years. All the best. JD


----------



## dannykelliher08

QUOTE=john dodd;865442]Hiya Dan, It was Ken Gutteridge who encouraged me to join Arklow, I was on a car carrier called "Seki Pine" in Setubal, the 'Valley was tied up behind us and I went onboard looking for Andy Dwyer Ken was having an early morning brew, He told me that he knew Andy but was'nt aboard, but if I ever needed a job as A.B. to contact Roger in the office, which I did later, and led to a few happy years. All the best. JD[/QUOTE]

(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## beedeesea

Can anybody identify where this photo of "Arklow Spirit" was taken?

http://www.asl.ie/fleet/arklow_spirit/spirit_im.html

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## robinhood_1984

Do Arklow Shipping still employ any Irish/British AB's or has all that come to an end now? Back in the early 2000s I was in touch with their office about a job but one thing led to another and it never happened but I remember visiting a few of their coasters back then and with the exception of the odd guy here and there, the entire crew seemed to be either Irish or British at all levels. Quite a novelty when I was used to British coasters having full foreign crews when I tried to visit them in port and the German coasters I sailed on having German officers but with the occasional exception, full non-German deck crew.


----------



## captpat

All polish or filipino deck crew now. Mainly polish officers with occasional
British or Irish. I think the Eastfern was originally the Serenell.


----------



## Robert Hilton

captpat said:


> All polish or filipino deck crew now. Mainly polish officers with occasional
> British or Irish. I think the Eastfern was originally the Serenell.


Eastfern was Reggie Tyrrell's ship, Arklow Castle, I think, certainly not Serenell.


----------



## Cutsplice

Arklow have some quite large vessels now, good to see a shipping company that was small some years ago expanding. They must be doing something right, so long may they prosper.


----------



## captpat

Arklow Castle went on rocks outside Le Sables. Reggies ship was Arklow Abbey. Fairly sure the Serenell became East Fern.


----------



## Robert Hilton

captpat said:


> Arklow Castle went on rocks outside Le Sables. Reggies ship was Arklow Abbey. Fairly sure the Serenell became East Fern.


I was on the Eastfern. She was Reggie's ship and therefore the Abbey.


----------



## ChasH

*chasH*



walkonthewildside said:


> Hello all was with Arklow in the 80's and have been trying to track down some old shipmates. Its a bit of a long list but here goes.
> *Paul Jones*, sailed with him on the Murrell where he was mate and relief Captain. *Gary Pertini*, *Trevor Chalk* ( Chalky) from Grimsby think was on the View and Murrell with him. Alan Wall from Cardiff View or Glenn, *John McCooey* from Dundalk engineer, *Squeezebox* Captain on the Glen, *Miley Canavan* from Wexford, The Glen, *The Howler* from Arklow (*Brendan Coughlin?} **Paddy Murphy* from Ringsend. *Danny Lyons* The cook from Skerries. *Robert and Adrian* Cynthia June and Glen. *Ken McCarthy* from cork who joined us on the Murrell when he was about 17. For work experience as a cadet. While the rest of his fellow students had gone to ships sailing to exotic lands, Ken was sent to us because he was a messer.
> He joined us on the Murrell ( the worst ship in the Arklow Fleet at the time, even though I loved it and stayed on it till the day she was handed over). He arrived with two ladies he had aquired on the way in the divine states of drunkeness and asks the Captain "Where is me Cabin. This was answered with the finest use of expletives I have heard lol.
> Ken was a great character would love to know where he is now.
> Lastly, sorry went off on a tangent there..... *Dick* from Salford, Cook on the Bridge? and his mate *Ray* from Cork.
> Any help?


Hi never sailed with Arklow but if my memory serves me right was there a Mr Tyrell in the office perhaps you or somebody out there would know all the best chas


----------



## beedeesea

Interview with James Tyrrell on last night's edition of "Seascapes" on RTE Radio One. Also a piece by Norman Freeman (Seaspray and Whiskey):
http://www.rte.ie/radio/radioplayer/rteradiowebpage.html#!type=radio&rii=9:20841522:153:04-09-2015:

Brian


----------



## tojo10

Brendan Coburn other wise known as the Howler is from Arklow.


----------



## Thomas L.

Hello.I have never sailed on an Arklow-ship,but I took part in building some
of them.I was a shipbuilder on the Peters-Werft in the 80s and buildt parts
of the ARKLOW MILL,MARSH,VENTURE,VIKING,VIKTOR and VALOUR.The shipyard still exists,but now mainly building megayachts an they do a lot of
repairs.From my garden, I can see their cranes far away.
Best wishes from the Elbe Thomas


----------



## tojo10

Thomas L. said:


> Hello.I have never sailed on an Arklow-ship,but I took part in building some
> of them.I was a shipbuilder on the Peters-Werft in the 80s and buildt parts
> of the ARKLOW MILL,MARSH,VENTURE,VIKING,VIKTOR and VALOUR.The shipyard still exists,but now mainly building megayachts an they do a lot of
> repairs.From my garden, I can see their cranes far away.
> Best wishes from the Elbe Thomas


Hi Thomas. I sailed on the Victor which sank when I was on leave, I also sailed on the Mill, Venture and Valour. good to hear from you, I was also working before in shipbuilding, I worked for Jack Tyrrell and sons in Arklow as a Shipwright. thanks for the information. Tony.


----------



## Thomas L.

Hi,Tony.I've heard that Victor went down but can you tell me the reason ?
I know that there was a bad omen while launching this ship ,because it took
3 attempts to smash the bottle on the bow...best wishes Thomas


----------



## Megan coburn

ChasH said:


> *chasH*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi never sailed with Arklow but if my memory serves me right was there a Mr Tyrell in the office perhaps you or somebody out there would know all the best chas


Hi I hope it is ok to write here... My dad is brendan coburn also know as the howler. In the last year he's become quite sick and I was wondering does anyone have any photos with him or of him at sea? I would love to show him and keep them as a memory! Thanks in advance


----------



## Megan coburn

Hi guys hope it's ok to write here. My dad is brendan coburn also known as the howler I'm sure you all know him. He's become sick in the last year and I was wondering does anyone have any pictures of him or information of him being at sea. I've been told so many great stories over the years. I was hoping some old pictures might job the old memory. Thank you so much in advance. The last ships I ever remember him being on was the arklow dusk.


----------

